# paypal



## Anonymous (Dec 11, 2004)

how about having a paypal if this site needs some money


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 11, 2004)

Don't give them any ideas, Guest!   *checking my credit rating again* Nope, don't do it!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Dec 12, 2004)

btw i suggested that but i didn't know i wasn't logged on lol


----------



## wasabi (Dec 12, 2004)

8) *We don't need money. We are independently wealthy.*


----------



## debthecook (Dec 14, 2004)

Guest, do you think this site needs some money?


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2004)

If the site gets more money then we have the potential to have more features. A photo album has been mentioned before, but that requires a lot more bandwidth which costs $. There are also monthly charges associated with running this site which is why it is great when people click on the google ads at the top of the page as well as people who shop at Amazon and Cooking.com and Chef's Catalog by clicking the links on this site.


----------

